# اشحن موبايلك بزجاجة مياه غازية



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يناير 2010)

قدمت مصممة صينية فكرة لإعادة شحن بطارية الموبايل بطريقة تحافظ على البيئة، عن طريق استبدال البطاريات الموجودة حالياً واستبدالها بمصدر أكثر رخصا وهو المشروبات الغازية أو أي مشروب آخر يحتوي على السكر.

فكرة الهاتف الجديد هي الاستفادة من الطاقة التي يولدها تفاعل السكر مع بعض الإنزيمات من أجل توليد الأكسجين والماء ، وتقول المصممة إن هذه الطريقة تعطيك فترة عمل أكبر بحوالي 3 مرات من بطاريات الليثيوم العادية المستخدمة حالياً.

هذا الهاتف مازال عبارة عن فكرة ولم تعلن أي شركة متخصصة في صناعة أجهزة المحمول استعدادها لإنتاجه بعد، بالرغم من أنه قد يوفر علينا الكثير من الأموال في استبدال البطاريات.

شاهد كيف تشحن موبايلك بالطريقة الجديدة
















:download:

*اشحن موبايلك بزجاجة مياه غازية    *
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه

غريبة اوي اوي دي

ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

[*شكرا جدا ليكم

الرب يبارككم*b]​[/b]


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*نرجو ان تتحقق

شكرا كوكى*


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2010)

فكره جامده اوى

ثانكس كوكى
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يناير 2010)

حلوة اوى الفكرة دى 
ياريت  تنفع بجد 
ميرسى لك ياكوكى
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> غريبة اوي اوي دي
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يعوض تعبك



*ثانكس روزى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> [*شكرا جدا ليكم
> 
> الرب يبارككم*b]​[/b]



*ثانكس يا النهيسى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *نرجو ان تتحقق
> 
> شكرا كوكى*


*
لو اتحققت هتبقا حلوة
ثانكس كليمو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> فكره جامده اوى
> 
> ثانكس كوكى
> ​



*ثانكس لوجودك ميلو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> حلوة اوى الفكرة دى
> ياريت  تنفع بجد
> ميرسى لك ياكوكى
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*
يارب تتنفذ
ثانكس ديدي*​


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2010)

ههههههههه حلوة دى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة دى



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى احلى ياجيجي​*​


----------



## samer seif (14 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2010)

samer seif قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*ثانكس سمير*​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يناير 2010)

هتبقي فكرة جميلة بجد ومبتكرة

ياريت تتنفذ 

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2010)

ياريت فعلا
هتفيد كتير قوى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هتبقي فكرة جميلة بجد ومبتكرة
> 
> ياريت تتنفذ
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكي


*ميرسى يامينا 
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياريت فعلا
> هتفيد كتير قوى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*يس هتفيد جدا
ثانكس ياقمر*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 يناير 2010)

*جامدا اوى الفكره ياكوكى 
ميرسى ياقمره​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *جامدا اوى الفكره ياكوكى
> ميرسى ياقمره​*



*ثانكس مارى*​


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليكي


*
الشكر لمرورك طحبوش*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*ولسه ياااااما هنشوف

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ولسه ياااااما هنشوف
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا​*


*
ثانكس يا النهيسى لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا كوكى​ 
للاخبار الحلوة دى​ 
ههههههههههههههه يارب تيجى مصر​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2010)

*وايه يعنى ما احنا فى مصر بنشحن رصيد عن طريق الرصيد اللى على غطا  ازازة الحاجه الساقعه 
مش معضله يعنى ههههههههههه
ميرررسى خالص يا كوكى
ربنا يبار كك*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى احلى ياجيجي​*​



*يعنى ماشيين فى الحر اعزم موبايلى على كنز بدل ما اشتريه ليا لا خليه فاصل*


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*فكره حلوة كتير وان شاء الله تتحقق بجد *

*شكرا على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كوكى​
> للاخبار الحلوة دى​
> ههههههههههههههه يارب تيجى مصر​
> ربنا يباركك​



*معتقدش هههههههههههههه
ثانكس تاسونى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *وايه يعنى ما احنا فى مصر بنشحن رصيد عن طريق الرصيد اللى على غطا  ازازة الحاجه الساقعه
> مش معضله يعنى ههههههههههه
> ميرررسى خالص يا كوكى
> ربنا يبار كك*



*هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يادون دون المرة الى جايه بالى جوه الازازه
ثانكس ياقمر​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى ماشيين فى الحر اعزم موبايلى على كنز بدل ما اشتريه ليا لا خليه فاصل*



*وفى الشتا هتعمليله ايه هههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكره حلوة كتير وان شاء الله تتحقق بجد *
> 
> *شكرا على الموضوع *
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*​


*
ثانكس لوجودك الجميل بسم الصليب​*


----------



## *koki* (17 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا اوى هى حاجة غريبة اوى


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه*
*جديدة*
*ياما نسمع ونشاهد*​


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2010)

*غريبة بجد ها الموضوع
شكرا يا سويتي

*​


----------

